# Eckernförder Bucht



## Stoli (4. Juni 2020)

Moinsen zusammen,
Ich wollte mich zunächst einmal kurz vorstellen mein Name ist Michael (Stoli) und komme aus Groß Wittensee. Seit kurzem habe ich endlich wieder ein Boot und kann wieder aufs Meer fahren um dem schönsten Hobby der Welt nach zu gehen. Es ist schon Jahre her dass ich auf der E-Bay gefischt habe. Der erste Tripp war erfolgreich einen 60 Dorsch,55er Mefo und einen stattlichen Horni. Voller Euphorie ging es dann noch 2 mal raus. Leider blieb es beim Anfangserfolg. Mein Zielfisch ist primär der Ostseeleopard. Ich bin vom Hafen an den Kanten über Mittelgrund bis in den Stollergrund getuckert, von 4 M bis 22 Meter über die Kanten hoch und zurück geschleppt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Das Echolot war voll, wobei ich vermute dass es große Wittling und Heringsschwärme waren. Köder Wechsel alle Stunde. Ich bin da im Moment echt ratlos. Wie sieht es dahingehend bei Euch aus? Petri Grüße.....
Stoli


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. Juni 2020)

Moin Stolli,
ein sehr schöner Bericht aus meinem bevorzugten Heimatgewässer. Mein Zielfisch ist die Meerforelle, die ich hier seit 9 Jahren intensiv und erfolgreich befische. Natürlich auch die Dorsche und Hornfische. Allerdings im Gegensatz zu Dir nur vom Land aus. Ich habe mich sehr oft mit dem Gedanken beschäftigt mir ein Boot zuzulegen. Ein Boot kaufen ist ja auch nicht das Problem, aber das ist ja bekanntlicherweiser nicht alles, denn da gehört noch mehr dazu. Phasenweise war ich auch mal bei einem Kajak oder Bellyboot, aber da kann ich mich nicht richtig zu durchringen und habe auch zuviel Respekt, vor den beiden "Bootstypen". Alleine schon aufgrund der sich manchmal schnell änderten Wetterlage. Nun gut, dann wünsche ich Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg und schöne Fänge in der Eckernförder Bucht und Umgebung. Wenn Du einmal einen Platz freihaben solltest, dann wäre ich gerne dabei. Macht ja manchmal auch Spaß zu zweit.
Petri und Gruß
Günni


----------



## RIBAK61 (18. August 2020)

Moin zusammen,
Ich möchte fragen oder Makrelen sind schon da?????
Danke


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. August 2020)

ja sind Sie


----------



## titi2 (26. August 2020)

Was fängt man denn Im Moment in der Eckernförder Bucht ?
Sind evtl viele Wittlinge da, oder nur vereinzelt?
Sind die Spätsommer Heringe schon da ?
Gibt es noch Makrelen oder nur noch vereinzelt ? ( die sind ja, sobald es nur kurz kalt wird gern gleich wieder weg :-/ )


----------



## boot (27. August 2020)

titi2 schrieb:


> Was fängt man denn Im Moment in der Eckernförder Bucht ?
> Sind evtl viele Wittlinge da, oder nur vereinzelt?
> Sind die Spätsommer Heringe schon da ?
> Gibt es noch Makrelen oder nur noch vereinzelt ? ( die sind ja, sobald es nur kurz kalt wird gern gleich wieder weg :-/ )


Mensch, das sind aber eine Menge Fragen. Antwort.Wittlinge sind da und Hering auch.


----------



## titi2 (29. August 2020)

Vielen vielen Dank! Dann fahren wir jetzt mal los . Sind halt immer so 250 km für mich.


----------



## titi2 (31. August 2020)

Tja, der Ausflug war zwar ganz schön, aber Fisch gab es doch sehr wenig.
Ein paar Wittlinge und vereinzelt ein paar Heringe. und wir haben es zu dritt 8 Stunden lang wirklich alles überall probiert.
Entweder haben wir Pech gehabt, oder es war doch noch zu früh und man muss es in ein paar Wochen nochmal probieren.
Auffällig war, das viele Heringe einen Dicken Kopf und einen kleinen Körper hatten, so als ob sie Probleme haben Nahrung zu finden.


Aber zu schauen gab es viel. Große Kleinbootregatta, Surfregatta und der Delfin ist ja immer noch da! Da haben am Abend sogar welche mit dem Delfin gebadet und der kam an und wollte gestreichelt werden! Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## RIBAK61 (18. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen,
ich plane nächste Woche am 24.10 mit kleine motorboot raus


Was fängt man denn Im Moment in der Eckernförder Bucht ?





Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## RIBAK61 (18. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen, 

Können sie empfelen Slipanlage
in der Eckernförder Bucht ?

*Segelclub-Eckernförde e.V.-- Die Slipanlage und die Zufahrt zur Slipanlage ist bis auf weiteres gesperrt! *


----------

